# Tell Which DVR To Record Program



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

For those of us with multiple networked DVRs (three in our home), it'd be nice to be able to chose which DVR will record the program I've chosen (either one currently showing or one in the future) to record. Its a pain in the butt to have to physically go to the DVR I want to record a program on. Yes, I know that TiVo's online guide and now Yahoo's TV guide allow you to choose which DVR records a program but that only works if you have some time before the program starts (usually 15-30 mins) and not for a program already running that you want to immediately start recording.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes, cooperative scheduling, this is a frequent request.


----------

